# Welchen CSGO high end Monitor? Curved?



## appl_ (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir den "besten" Gaming Monitor zulegen, hauptsächlich zum CSGO zocken.

Ich habe mir zb. den Eizo FS2735 angesehen und der scheint ziemlich perfekt zu sein, nur meine Frage, zahlt sich der Preis aus das es kein 4k ist?

Wäre ein 4k empfehlenswert? bringen sich die "curved" Versionen was?

Danke


----------



## GrueneMelone (23. Juli 2017)

Also soweit ich weiß wird im Esport derzeit der hier hauptsächlich verwendet: BenQ ZOWIE XL2540 62,20cm 240Hz e-Sports Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gibt auch günstigere von Benq mit 144Hz. Zombie irgendwas heißen die.


----------



## 0ssi (23. Juli 2017)

appl_ schrieb:


> Wäre ein 4k empfehlenswert?


UHD/4K bedeutet aktuell max. 60Hz also kann man nur max. 60FPS "sehen". Das ist zwar relativ flüssig aber ein gutes Bewegtbild hat man erst ab 100FPS.
Dafür braucht man logischerweise ein Panel mit entsprechender Bildaktualisierungrate also 100Hz. Bei Monitoren sind es 120Hz bzw. seit 2 Jahren 144Hz
die sich als Standard durchgesetzt haben. Da der technische Fortschritt nicht aufzuhalten ist gibt es auch schon Modelle mit 165, 180, 200 und sogar 240Hz.

Wenn du also über 200FPS hast und die beste Bewegtbilddarstelung willst macht so ein 240Hz Full HD 1080p Gaming Monitor Sinn. Wer einen Kompromiss
aus hoher Auflösung und hoher Aktualisierungsrate sucht der greift meistens zu WQHD 1440p 144Hz weil die gibt es auch als IPS mit besserer Bildqualität.
UHD/4K/2160p 144Hz kommt auch bald aber wie jede Neuheit anfangs extrem teuer und dafür braucht man viel Rechenleistung um hohe FPS zu schaffen.


----------



## appl_ (23. Juli 2017)

Ok vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Was meint ihr ist fürs gaming 27" doch empfehlenswerter ? und sollte ich mir curved anschauen?

Ich schaue mir mal daweil
eure Tipps durch


----------



## GrueneMelone (23. Juli 2017)

Ist halt die Frage wie krass du zockst. Ich würde dir je nachdem was du für eine GPU und CPU hast ansonsten zu 27 Zoll, 144Hz, 1440p vllt sogar je nach Budget mit IPS-Panel raten. Wenn du wirklich Hardcorezocker mit Ambitionen zu ProLeague etc. bist dann 1080p 180 oder 240Hz.


----------



## 0ssi (23. Juli 2017)

Also die 144Hz in 16:9 24" und 27" mit TN und IPS Panel sind alle flat. Mit VA gibt es einige Curved aber die sind für CS:GO wegen der langsameren Reaktionszeit weniger geeignet.
Bei 21:9 gibt es viel curved weil sich das bei so einem breiten Format besser spielt. Wie ist denn dein Sitzabstand, wie viel darf der Monitor kosten und welche Grafikkarte hast du ?


----------



## appl_ (23. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Also die 144Hz in 16:9 24" und 27" mit TN und IPS Panel sind alle flat. Mit VA gibt es einige Curved aber die sind für CS:GO wegen der langsameren Reaktionszeit weniger geeignet.
> Bei 21:9 gibt es viel curved weil sich das bei so einem breiten Format besser spielt. Wie ist denn dein Sitzabstand, wie viel darf der Monitor kosten und welche Grafikkarte hast du ?




Naja mein Sitzabstand wäre ungefähr 80cm, den Gaming PC stelle ich mir noch zusammen (könnt ihr gerne was empfehlen) .. Monitorkosten naja, so bis 1000€ wäre schon drinnen.. möchte nicht oft kaufen, einmal für die nächsten 5 Jahre.

Was meint ihr eig. bringen sich die 240hz deutlich mehr als 144 für Spiele wie CSGO ?.. merkt man da viel unterschied?


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

Also 80cm zwischen Augen und Monitor ist recht viel, da könnte man sogar 27" Full HD nehmen. Bei 60cm wäre WQHD natürlich besser.
Die 240Hz Monitore gibt es nur als 24" Full HD mit TN Panel also blassere Farben und schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität, dafür halt schnell.

Wenn du wirklich immer über 200FPS hast und viel zockst dann lohnt es sich. Der AOC Agon AG251FZ ist gerade bei Alternate im Angebot.
Einfach bestellen und testen. 144Hz bekommst du halt schon für die Hälfe, siehe hier. Kommt also auch drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst !?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> UHD/4K bedeutet aktuell max. 60Hz also kann man nur max. 60FPS "sehen".



Falsch. 
FPS ≠ Hz.
FPS vs HZ Was ist der unterschied? Kensch erklart! - YouTube

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dsas ich auch kein 60Hz-Monitor für CSGO nehmen würde.


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

Hör mal genau hin was er bei 1:00 sagt ! Das ist genau das gleiche wie "Ein 60Hz Monitor kann nur maximal 60FPS darstellen"


----------



## hazelol (24. Juli 2017)

wieso einen highend monitor für cs go only ? niemand spielt cs go auf hübsch, daher meine empfehlung wenn du nur bzw hauptsächlich csgo spielst hol dir nen 200 euro 144hz fhd monitor das ist mehr als ausreichend und schont dein geldbeutel.


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2017)

Ist aber faktisch nun mal falsch.
Wenn Du 180 FPS auf einem 60Hz Monitor darstellst, dann hast Du sehr wahrscheinlich mehrere Teilbilder innerhalb eines Refreshes, sobald Du kein Sync an machst.
Du siehst also aktuellere Bildteile und nicht "nur" 60 FPS.

Immer die gleiche dämliche Diskussion.
Und ich würde ja gerne mal sehen ob ein guter CS:Go Spieler von 60Hz "gehemmt" wird, oder ob er auch mit 60hz alle anderen ummäht.


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

FPS = Frames per Second = Bilder pro Sekunde ... Bild = Vollbild bzw. ganzes Bild. Faktisch kann man auf 60Hz nur 60 ganze Bilder sehen.
Ob die nun aus 90, 120 oder 180 Teilbildern bestehen hat nichts mit den Hz zu tun. Mit dem Input Lag aber schon (falls dich das beruhigt).
Und ja 120FPS@60Hz spielen sich besser als 60FPS@60Hz aber 120FPS@120Hz spielen sich noch besser. Kein Grund für Streitereien.


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2017)

Ist Deine Interpretation.
Is blöd wenn man sich an eine Übersetzung aus einer Fremdsprache klammert anstatt an das was man tatsächlich sehen kann.


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

Das einzige Problem ist die Einblendung eines Framecounters der dem Betrachter suggeriert tatsächlich so viele FPS zu sehen
was aber technisch nicht möglich ist wenn sich das Bild des Monitors entsprechend langsamer aktualisiert. In dem Fall 60 mal.

Ob Interpretation oder technische Tatsache liegt im Auge des Betrachters durch die Beurteilung der *Bewegtbilddarstellung.*
Da diese bei 60Hz mit 60 oder 120FPS gleich schlecht ist kann man davon ausgehen, daß nur 60FPS wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2017)

Warum zocken dann alle CS:GO-Leute mit mehr als 60 FPS, wenn die Bewegtdarstellung gleich schlecht ist? 
Sie kann ja gar nicht "gleich schlecht" sein, weil Du ja schon zugegeben hast, das weniger Input-Lag besteht. Und das ist etwas, was man sieht^^


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

Weil eine FPS basierte Bewegtbilddarstellung und die Verringerung von Tearing sowie Input Lag unterschiedliche Dinge sind !?

Ich empfehle dir den Selbstversuch indem du deinen 60Hz Monitor auf 30Hz stellst und dann 30, 60, 90 sowie 120FPS zuspielst.
Du wirst feststellen, daß die Flüssigkeit der Bewegung gleich schlecht bleibt obwohl es doch eigentlich bis zu 4x so viel FPS sind.
Lediglich Tearing und Input Lag werden minimal besser. Stellst du nun wieder auf 60Hz ist die Bewegung ab 31FPS viel flüssiger.

Das Gleiche passiert bei 60Hz mit 60, 120 und 240FPS. Das Bewegtbild bleibt gleich schlecht weil der Monitor zu langsam ist.
Erhöhst du nun die Aktualisierungsrate des Monitors auf 120Hz hast du bei 120FPS wieder den wow Effekt wie bei 30 auf 60.
CS:GO Spieler die noch auf 60Hz zocken haben entweder kein Geld für mehr Hz oder geringere Ansprüche an das Bewegtbild.


----------



## joinski (24. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Die 240Hz Monitore gibt es nur als 24" Full HD mit TN Panel also blassere Farben und schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität, dafür halt schnell.



Was ist mit dem Acer Predator XB272bmiprz?
Ist 27" FullHD und kann 240Hz
Überlege mir den zu holen, finde nur den Preis für einen FullHD etwas zu hoch (knapp 700€)


----------



## EnrageKoala (24. Juli 2017)

Hey ich kenne mich mit Monitoren auch nicht wirklich aus und hab mir mit Hilfe der Community auch erst vorgestern neue gekauft.

ABER was die Hz Frage angeht hat mir dieses Video extrem geholfen: 144Hz vs 240Hz - Can you see the difference? ft. ASUS PG258Q Gaming Monitor - YouTube (NCIX: 144Hz vs 240Hz - Can you see the difference?)

Ich hoffe es hilft der auch


----------



## Flaim (24. Juli 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Warum zocken dann alle CS:GO-Leute mit mehr als 60 FPS, wenn die Bewegtdarstellung gleich schlecht ist?
> Sie kann ja gar nicht "gleich schlecht" sein, weil Du ja schon zugegeben hast, das weniger Input-Lag besteht. Und das ist etwas, was man sieht^^



weil die engine framebasiert berechnet. mehr fps bedeutet schnellere berechnung. dass dabei mehr fps an den monitor geschickt werden ist wumpe.


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

Eine blonde Asiatin die englisch spricht wird HisN niemals überzeugen oder doch ?


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Weil eine FPS basierte Bewegtbilddarstellung und die Verringerung von Tearing sowie Input Lag unterschiedliche Dinge sind !?
> 
> Ich empfehle dir den Selbstversuch indem du deinen 60Hz Monitor auf 30Hz stellst und dann 30, 60, 90 sowie 120FPS zuspielst.
> Du wirst feststellen, daß die Flüssigkeit der Bewegung gleich schlecht bleibt obwohl es doch eigentlich bis zu 4x so viel FPS sind.
> ...



Daran besteht kein Zweifel, aber der Input Lag ist eine Visuelle Komponente, Du sagst es gibt weniger Input Lag, aber bestreitest die besse Darstellung. Wenn die Darstellung sich nicht verbessern würde, würde sich auch der Input Lag nicht ändern. Du misst also mit zweierlei Maß und zwar wie es Dir gerade passt. Ist für Arsch mit Dir zu Diskutieren.


----------



## hazelol (24. Juli 2017)

240hz is overkill hol dir 144hz für 200 euro der unterschied zu 240hz is so minimal den wirst du sowieso nicht wahrnehmen können. ist mehr fürs papier und sicher keine 500 euro preis unterschied wert.


----------



## joinski (24. Juli 2017)

Wo gibts nen 27" 144Hz für 200€?
Aktuell hab ich nen BenQ XL2720T mit 120Hz
Da ich aber eine GTX1070 habe und sehr empfindlich gegenüber Tearing und Input-Lag bin, würde ich gerne G-Sync ausprobieren.
Überlege daher, mir den Acer XB272 zu holen (240Hz G-Sync FullHD 27").
Schade, dass es zu diesem noch keine Test- oder Erfahrungsberichte gibt (habe zumindest über google keine finden können).


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Daran besteht kein Zweifel, aber der Input Lag ist eine Visuelle Komponente, ...


Das ist deine Interpretation aber wie kann Input Lag eine visuelle Komponente sein wenn die Voraussetzung eine physische Bewegung ist.
Da hilft wieder die deutsche Übersetzung _*Eingabeverzögerung*_ aber darauf darf ich mich ja genau wie bei Bilder pro Sekunde nicht berufen. 
Ich messe nicht mit zweierlei Maß sondern differenziere weil es unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Die Frage ist ob man es versteht oder nicht !?


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2017)

Wie lange dauert es, bis ich vom Bildschirm eine Rückmeldung auf meine Eingabe bekomme.
Nein, da hat der Bildschirm nix mit zu tun. Darf ich laut lachen?


----------



## 0ssi (24. Juli 2017)

Egal wie verzögert das Bild reagiert an dessen Bewegungdarstellung (die sich durch die Framerate definiert welche von der Aktualisierungsrate abhängig ist) ändert sich nichts.
Du driftest vom Thema ab. Das sich 120FPS@60Hz besser anfühlen also 60FPS@60Hz wurde bereits gesagt also fühlen sich 120FPS@120Hz gleich gut an mit dem Unterschied,
dass es zusätzlich noch besser *aussieht* weil die Bewegtbilddarstellung doppelt so gut ist. Sonst bräuchte niemand einen 240Hz Monitor und könnte mit 240FPS@60Hz zocken.


----------



## appl_ (24. Juli 2017)

EnrageKoala schrieb:


> Hey ich kenne mich mit Monitoren auch nicht wirklich aus und hab mir mit Hilfe der Community auch erst vorgestern neue gekauft.
> 
> ABER was die Hz Frage angeht hat mir dieses Video extrem geholfen: 144Hz vs 240Hz - Can you see the difference? ft. ASUS PG258Q Gaming Monitor - YouTube (NCIX: 144Hz vs 240Hz - Can you see the difference?)
> 
> Ich hoffe es hilft der auch



Danke dir, ja also irgendwie denke ich dass sich die 240hz garnicht mal sooo bemerkbar machen oder?.. kann jemand davon sprechen der einen schon hat? 





0ssi schrieb:


> Also 80cm zwischen Augen und Monitor ist recht viel, da könnte man sogar 27" Full HD nehmen. Bei 60cm wäre WQHD natürlich besser.
> Die 240Hz Monitore gibt es nur als 24" Full HD mit TN Panel also blassere Farben und schlechtere Blickwinkelstabilität, dafür halt schnell.
> 
> Wenn du wirklich immer über 200FPS hast und viel zockst dann lohnt es sich. Der AOC Agon AG251FZ ist gerade bei Alternate im Angebot.
> Einfach bestellen und testen. 144Hz bekommst du halt schon für die Hälfe, siehe hier. Kommt also auch drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst !?



Naja bis 1000€ würde ich schon gehen für einen zukunftssicheren und gescheiten Monitor.

Was sagst du eig über die "Curved" Modelle ? soll ich mir gleich so einen zulegen? ist da der Spielspaß doch etwas besser?
Habe da einen gefunden mit 200hz : AOC AGON AG352QCX 88,9 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Jedoch hat er 4ms ist das zu lange?





hazelol schrieb:


> 240hz is overkill hol dir 144hz für 200 euro der unterschied zu 240hz is so minimal den wirst du sowieso nicht wahrnehmen können. ist mehr fürs papier und sicher keine 500 euro preis unterschied wert.



Hast du das im spielen auch schon testen können?

Denke in meinem Fall wären 27" pflicht, jetz wäre ein curved Modell oder ein normales die Frage, Preis/Leistungsmässig gibt es da einige Top- Modelle?

Möchte bei den Preisen schon gleich das richtige erwischen..


----------



## appl_ (25. Juli 2017)

Kann mir vll jemand sagen wieso der:
AOC Agon AG352QCX Preisvergleich - gunstig kaufen | CHECK24

So viel günstiger ist als der: Acer Predator XR341CK FreeSync - Curved Monitore - Aktuelle Modelle und mehr!

oder wäre doch der am empfehlenswertesten? https://www.amazon. de/BenQ-Monitor-Displayport-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B01068VM52

oder wieso ist der so viel teurer? Asus ROG PG348Q 86,7cm Curved Gaming Monitor Kupfer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Hat für mich diese "mehrzahlung" einen Sinn für meine Hobby-Nutzung?


Irgendwie blicke ich nicht ganz durch bei den ganzen Curved Marken, hat da jemand mehr erfahrunge mit denen?

Danke


----------



## 0ssi (25. Juli 2017)

Wenn du über Geizhals gehst und die Filter nutzt ist es eigentlich ganz einfach:

21:9 34" UWQHD 3440x1440p 100Hz G-Sync mit IPS Panel: GH Preisvergleich

21:9 35" UWQHD 3440x1440p 100Hz G-Sync mit VA Panel: GH Preisvergleich

Wenn du kein Nvidia G-Sync braucht wird es mit AMD FreeSync etwas günstiger.


----------



## appl_ (26. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt gute Hardware habe, eine High-End Grafikkarte, ist G-sync nötig?

Zahlt sich bei hauptsächlich CSGO der Aufpreis aus, im Vergleich zu den drei?

BenQ XR3501 88,90 cm Curved Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

AOC AGON AG352QCX 88,9 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

LG 34UC79G-B 86,4 cm Curved UltraWide Gaming-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Was ich so verstanden habe, sind da eher die Pixel der unterschied, merkt man da wirklich sehr den Unterschied?.. möchte mir endlich einen bestellen nur ein gutes gefühl dabei auch haben, eben das Preisleistungs beste Modell für  mich herauspicken.


----------



## 0ssi (26. Juli 2017)

Das sind ja "nur" 1080p Monitore also brauchst du genug Sitzabstand damit das Bild nicht zu pixelig wirkt aber dafür hast du natürlich 30% mehr FPS und es gibt 144 statt 100Hz.
Für CS:GO ist FreeSync/G-Sync bei 144Hz eigentlich nicht nötig weil das Tearing deutlich geringer ist als bei 60Hz. Bei schnellen Bewegungen sieht man nur kleine Verzerrungen.
Problem könnte aber die Reaktionszeit des Panels sein weil IPS und besonders VA sind da langsamer als TN und wer empfindlich auf Schlieren reagiert wird damit nicht glücklich.

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 34", Auflösung: 2560x1080 (UW-UXGA), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn man aber kompromissbereit ist dann bekommt man ab 500€ einen guten 21:9 Gaming Monitor. Der LG hat noch zusätzlich einen 1ms (Fake) Blur Reduction Mode (ULMB).


----------



## Intel4770K94 (26. Juli 2017)

Ich spiele dieses CSGO in 1280x1024 Stretched (4:3 stretched auf 16:9) da einfach das Model bzw. der Kopf um einiges größer ist als z.B 4K wo du versuchen musst auf eine Erbse zu zielen
Der einzige Nachteil ist das du Rechts und Links nicht so viel siehst bzw ein kleineres FOV hast.
Wenn du immer Top Fragger sein willst kauf dir einen alten Röhrenmonitor die fraggen richtig


----------



## meeen (26. Juli 2017)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Ich spiele dieses CSGO in 1280x1024 Stretched (4:3 stretched auf 16:9) da einfach das Model bzw. der Kopf um einiges größer ist als z.B 4K wo du versuchen musst auf eine Erbse zu zielen
> Der einzige Nachteil ist das du Rechts und Links nicht so viel siehst bzw ein kleineres FOV hast.
> Wenn du immer Top Fragger sein willst kauf dir einen alten Röhrenmonitor die fraggen richtig



Aber ist dann nicht eine vertikale Bewegung der Maus anderes als eine horizontale Bewegung?


----------



## appl_ (26. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das sind ja "nur" 1080p Monitore also brauchst du genug Sitzabstand damit das Bild nicht zu pixelig wirkt aber dafür hast du natürlich 30% mehr FPS und es gibt 144 statt 100Hz.
> Für CS:GO ist FreeSync/G-Sync bei 144Hz eigentlich nicht nötig weil das Tearing deutlich geringer ist als bei 60Hz. Bei schnellen Bewegungen sieht man nur kleine Verzerrungen.
> Problem könnte aber die Reaktionszeit des Panels sein weil IPS und besonders VA sind da langsamer als TN und wer empfindlich auf Schlieren reagiert wird damit nicht glücklich.[/url]



ok danke für die Antwort.

Habe mich mittlerweile für das Modell "ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q" entschieden, die richtige Wahl?

Denke dass es für die Zukunft auch außerhalb von CSGO doch die beste Wahl sein sollte, und nicht an paar hundertern gespart werden sollte, wenn es ein Schirm für die Zukunft sein sollte.


----------



## HisN (26. Juli 2017)

Waren die 100Hz-Dinger nicht die, die Pfeiffen wenn man sie mit 100Hz betreibt, da es nur übertaktete Panels einer kleineren Klasse sind?
Ich drücke die Daumen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2017)

Ja, genau die.
Aber auch nicht alle


----------



## ludscha (27. Juli 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Waren die 100Hz-Dinger nicht die, die Pfeiffen wenn man sie mit 100Hz betreibt, da es nur übertaktete Panels einer kleineren Klasse sind?
> Ich drücke die Daumen.



Mein PG 348Q  ist am Dienstag eingetrudelt, da pfeift nix, da hört man eher die Flöhe husten.


----------

